# Welche Schrauben für Corsair H100 ?



## streetjumper16 (12. Juli 2014)

*Welche Schrauben für Corsair H100 ?*

Hallo com,

ich habe die Corsair H100 und mir sind 3 Gewinde durchgedreht! Jetzt sitzen die Schrauben die dabei waren nicht mehr fest. Ich habe nun Blechschrauben getestet und es funktioniert auch! Jetzt brauche ich aber längere und weis nicht wo ich suchen soll, bzw. wie !? Was für Durchmesser müssen die den haben und wie lang das ich die H100 MIT Lüfter fest machen kann ?

Ich kenne mich leider nicht so aus mit Schrauben. 

Hoffe mir kann einer helfen 


Liebe Grße


----------



## informatrixx (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Schrauben für Corsair H100 ?*

Der Typ von denen heißt: "UNC 6-32 x 35 mm",
gibt es zum Beispiel bei Aquatuning,
oder wahrscheinlich auch in einem anderen Schraubenfachgeschäft


----------



## drstoecker (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Schrauben für Corsair H100 ?*

Also ich habe mir die passenden schrauben im Baumarkt gekauft,hatte das Problem auch bei meiner h70. Die Gewinde sind schnell durch.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Schrauben für Corsair H100 ?*

JA nur die Schrauben die das sind lassen sich nicht mehr rein drehen. Deshalb brauche ich andere und habe nun Blechschrauben mit groben Gewinde getestet die auch funktionieren.

@Vorposter

Welche hast du den rein nachdem die Gewinde durch waren ?


----------



## Abductee (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Schrauben für Corsair H100 ?*

Passt eine Mutter hinter das kaputte Gewinde?


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juli 2014)

Nein da sind ja die Lüfter im Weg.


----------



## Abductee (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Schrauben für Corsair H100 ?*

Wie kann da der Lüfter im Weg sein?
Radiatorlamellen | Mutter | defektes Gewinde | Lüfter


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Schrauben für Corsair H100 ?*

Ach so meinst du das! Ja aber diese muss dann sehr schmal sein.


----------

